# Still Don't Know How to Deal With IBS



## Emita (Jul 6, 2015)

Recently I just took a week and a half trip to Hawaii. It was my first time flying ever. The entire trip was a battle with my IBS, but thankfully I was with family which I feel didn't make it quite so awkward or embarrassing. The only thing I think it can be is either dairy or wheat/grains triggering it. But I can't figure out which, for sure. Also, before my flight home, I figured I would try and eat something light so it wouldn't bother my stomach. I had a salad with berries and chicken..Still had gas. On the way to Hawaii, I tried to not eat hardly anything (although I did end up eating some pretzels and peanuts). Even prior to eating those foods, I had gas. I felt like sitting and the pressure up in the air, while not necessarily making it worse, did not make it any easier to deal with. My life is just kind of at a stand still, as I still don't know what to eat and what not eat (or drink) to not cause problems. It seems that even if I don't eat I still have gas, at times trapped in my intestines and back, and then at other times rushing out, while I'm unable to control it. I do know that since I first had symptoms and was diagnosed with it, that my symptoms have gotten worse-- more painful, more inconsistent, etc. I don't hardly feel capable of doing much at all, and yet there's not much more to it than my intestines sometimes hurt and I need to pass gas. That's it, and yet that is quite a problem, in the dating world, the working world, and other relational circles. I feel like it has been controlling my life and I don't know what to do. I'm hoping to go back to school in the fall, and I fear the issues I'll have sitting in class.. I just hope this isn't something I have to deal with the rest of my life, because at the age of 22, I have my whole life ahead of me, still. I just wish eating, something that's supposed to be enjoyable and give you sustenance, would stop working against me. It's just very disheartening, at times...


----------



## Hasan Ali (Jul 15, 2016)

Have you tried drinking hot water to relieve your symptoms? It works for me. I hope it works for you as well.


----------

